# Lower Air Deflector Mod (Safety Recall)



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I can tell you that mine looks just like that. They sure did hack the crap out of it and I can tell you I am definitely not happy.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> All
> I know this has been thrashed out on the forum before, but I'm not convinced what I have been left with is how the engineering team envisaged the final modified design.
> I gave the new car to Holden and had them carry out the Air Deflector Mod.
> The attached pics shows what remains of my lower Air deflector around 50% of the original. Holden Australia, have advised they are unable to print a copy ofthe Mod procedure for me to view to ensure that it complies with the GM safety recall mod drawing.
> ...


Thought the recall was only for North American cars.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rbtec said:


> Thought the recall was only for North American cars.


Me too. I wonder if the engine shield made it to other country's Cruzen and is now being hacked back as well.


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> All
> I know this has been thrashed out on the forum before, but I'm not convinced what I have been left with is how the engineering team envisaged the final modified design.
> I gave the new car to Holden and had them carry out the Air Deflector Mod.
> The attached pics shows what remains of my lower Air deflector around 50% of the original. Holden Australia, have advised they are unable to print a copy ofthe Mod procedure for me to view to ensure that it complies with the GM safety recall mod drawing.
> ...


You have a PM


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

The new, intact, uncut, not butchered, one piece, complete, single assembly air deflector for the 1.4T arrived today! :yahoo:


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Does anyone know the part numbers for the three underbody pieces?


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Not sure about the two smaller ones but the large panel for me was 95079890


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I believe you order the large, intact panel and then cut it to a template.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ask 700AArcuda , He Knows EveryThing ! ( Winker Winkker )


----------

